# Eyebrow Threading?



## smallpuppy (Jul 8, 2008)

I read that this technique is without a doubt, the most effective way to shape eyebrows as it gives a more precise and defined finish than waxing or plucking. Kim Kardashian uses this technique to shape her brows. I was wondering if any of you has ever tried this technique.


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 8, 2008)

I want to but I've yet to find a place here that offers threading.


----------



## Mav (Jul 8, 2008)

I have my eyebrows threaded every 3-4 weeks for $5 ($7 with upper lip included). I have really fine hairs and waxing doesn't get to all of them. It really is precise and quick. My best friend turned me on to it after I told her that I was having trouble getting them shaped myself.


----------



## x33cupcake (Jul 8, 2008)

i've seen this done and i've thought about trying it




, but as of right now i'm trying to grow them out for a new shape.


----------



## perlanga (Jul 8, 2008)

I've tried it, it's amazing. It cost me about $7 to do my eyebrows and it looks very natural. Hair free for about a month.


----------



## Rissa928 (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm a devout thread person. Nothing else touches my eyebrow except for my fabulous threader. If you live in my area, I would definately recommend her.


----------



## evening_star (Jul 9, 2008)

I've been thinking about it. I know someone who does it beautifully, but I love my shape so much right now, that I'm afraid to mess with it... I might give it a go next month.


----------



## smallpuppy (Jul 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *perlanga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've tried it, it's amazing. It cost me about $7 to do my eyebrows and it looks very natural. Hair free for about a month. WoW! ThatÂ´s cheap! I live in Tulsa, Oklahoma and there is only one salon that does it for $35!! IÂ´m gonna try it anyways.


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Jul 10, 2008)

I have heard about threading and been wanting to try it for a long time now but I can't find anyone who does it where I live...even when I call salons..their like what's that?? Yeah.


----------



## esha (Jul 11, 2008)

It's great, been doing it for 6 years, since I was 13. Very precise and natural looking like some of you have already said. And after you get used to the pain it starts to feel good.


----------



## Karren (Jul 12, 2008)

I have to try that!!! Thanks


----------



## Hypercool (Jul 14, 2008)

*this is the best way to have perfect eyebrows ....*

*as its available everywhere in Bahrain ....i do it every 3 weeks , with my upper lip area... sometimes i go every 2 weeks to maintain the shape..*

*but my brows look bushy now , coz the one who make it for me is at hospital



... poor girl...*


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 14, 2008)

I want to try it but I havent seen anywhere that offers it here either. I will one day


----------



## Jinx (Jul 14, 2008)

I would love to try threading but there is no where around here that does it.






Threaders! Come to Marysville! And do it for $7 like what Perlanga pays!!


----------



## DreamSonia (Jul 14, 2008)

I am Indian (SouthEast Asian) and this technique has been used in India for eons now! I switched over to this about 10 years ago living in the states but never finding anyone to do it for me (It is very hard to do yourself or even master)....now I have in readily available in the Phila area!!! And it is so cheap - $5-10 -- people use it for all over face hair removal. If you have an Indian (grocery) store in your area - go in there and ask if they know anyone who does threading. Threaders normally leave their names/ads in those types of stores to find business......Hope this helps! I can attest - it is way better than waxing/plucking and so flawless!!! You look so cleaned up after it! Threaders say that your hair grows in much better when using threading rather than waxing, etc!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 15, 2008)

my mom used to do this to me for my brows, facial hair, side burns, etc...

granted i was like in middle school, but i have nightmares from my childhood from that.


----------



## Hypercool (Jul 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *DreamSonia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am Indian (SouthEast Asian) and this technique has been used in India for eons now! I switched over to this about 10 years ago living in the states but never finding anyone to do it for me (It is very hard to do yourself or even master)....now I have in readily available in the Phila area!!! And it is so cheap - $5-10 -- people use it for all over face hair removal. If you have an Indian (grocery) store in your area - go in there and ask if they know anyone who does threading. Threaders normally leave their names/ads in those types of stores to find business......Hope this helps! I can attest - it is way better than waxing/plucking and so flawless!!! You look so cleaned up after it! Threaders say that your hair grows in much better when using threading rather than waxing, etc! yeah... indians are the best in threading ....


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 16, 2008)

i have the same problem..i can't find a place to try it. i've read a lot about it - seems interesting. kim kardashian has some amazing brows!


----------



## kbella (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm personally scared of this technique, a friend of mine had a bad experience with it,

she lost part of her left brow and it won't grow back.

So I'll stick to tweezing!


----------



## anjanasadil (Jul 17, 2008)

this is by far THE BEST technique out there. you dont know what REALLY good eyebrows look like until you've had yours threaded. trust me. wax comes nowhere close to the kind of precise shape that comes from threading. with threading, u can focus on one individual hair at a time if you want. its great. it gives you EXACTLY what kind of shape you want and lets you control the thickness, thiness in all of the areas, ex. arch. i love it so much, that i taught myself how to thread my own mustache and jaw area. as for eyebrows, i'm still practising it...but for now i cant live without my threading lady. she only costs $5!!


----------



## Aniger86 (Jul 17, 2008)

I've tried it before multiple times at different salons, and cost generally differs from place to place. If the person doing it for you is experienced, the threading can be done very quick and be over in a matter of a few mins. Less experienced practitioners generally take longer and this prolongs the pain.


----------



## smallpuppy (Jul 22, 2008)

Ok so I had it done but the woman overplucked my eyebrows! They are so thin! ItÂ´s been a week and not even a tiny hair has grown back! I am thinking in buying Talika Eyebrow lipocils or Billion Dollar Eyebrows Brow boost which is wayyy cheaper than the talika one? Have anyone used either one of these products?


----------



## tajameka (Jul 22, 2008)

my friend had her eyebrow threaded n it looked soo good! i had a friend that knew how to do it, but i moved before she could ever do mine


----------



## Anthea (Jul 22, 2008)

I'd like to try this, I pluck my almost daily, mine are very bushy, be nice not to have to worry about it for while. I came across You tube video if anyone is interested, there is a few of them.


----------



## ++ Sunshine ++ (Jul 29, 2008)

Another threading fan here.

My Indian friend introduced it to me and its the best.

So precise and clean.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 29, 2008)

I wish I could get that done! Another reason I miss living in Philadelphia by the way.


----------



## CinnamonKitten (Jul 29, 2008)

I only get my brows threaded, never waxed or tweezed (unless I'm doing my own "maintenance" tweezing). I find threading quicker, less painful and I love the results. But the place I go to is expensive (like $35). Not everywhere has it though and the girl I go to is so good I'm scared to try and find somewhere else! haha!


----------



## tashibap (Jul 29, 2008)

I tried this once when I was in NYC. I loved it. Well worth the money.


----------



## nighat_r (Jul 29, 2008)

what you have to do is to look for an indian or pakistani salon....i guess even arabic people thread their eyebrows...but I think the most common salons that you can find in USA or Canada are indian/pakistani salons...

if you are in the toronto area in canada i can definitely refer you to good threaders....

hope it helps...ciao

ohhh...and another thing i get my eyebrows waxed first to get rid of all the thicker hair...and then I get them threaded to get rid of fine hair...my threader does a really good job and it only cost me $4 for eyebrows and $2 for upper lips...


----------



## magosienne (Jul 29, 2008)

i found an indian beauty salon in Paris, it offers it for what seems to me an affordable price. i've never found the time to phone and book a rendezvous, but i plan to do it, my brows are so wild it's an endless task to have them shaped correctly.


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 11, 2008)

my cousin has tried it and she likes it..but i've heard that it can be painful


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 15, 2008)

I haven't tried it but it looks painful!


----------



## VinePA (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi,

I live in the West Chester, PA area and have been looking for a place that does eyebrow threading.. I saw your post about it, so I am guessing you know of a place here. Could you provide me the details? Your help is much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## DreamSonia (Oct 12, 2008)

there's an indian beauty salon called lushkara in exton, pa in the marchwood shopping center off route 100 - i am sure you can look it up online.


----------



## lavenderpink (Oct 24, 2008)

My eyebrow stylist kathy (vietnamese lady) DOES MY THREADING EXCELLENTLY EVERYTIME, Buttttt, i also do my waxing also, she charges me $15.00 for waxing and threading, Gosh I dont know how she does it with this threading bit, but after she is done, my eyebrows looks SOOOOO NATURAL and professionally done its a site of happiness for me, I go to bella vie at our local winward mall here in oahu, kathy is the best !!!!!


----------



## Daisy247 (Oct 24, 2009)

I do eyebrow/face threading in oklahoma, pls let me know if sumone needs me..

Thanks..


----------



## yaliz1986 (Oct 24, 2009)

ive done this technique before it looks really nice and it only cost me $5....but boy did it hurt



.... i was swollen for hours i have gotten wax b4 but i have never experience that kind of pain just for plucking my eyebrows


----------



## RubyLink (Oct 24, 2009)

There is lady who does threading about 45 minutes from me and I really want to go. The only thing is I'm a bit chicken cause I heard it can be painful. But I will go one of these days. Maybe. Hopefully. I don't know.


----------



## mebs786 (Oct 25, 2009)

I used to get my eyebrows threaded in a salon and it does give a precise clean look to the eyebrows. The shape was really nice.... I would recommend it...

I have started waxing my own eyebrows now as I can do it better myself...


----------



## Daisy247 (Oct 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *mebs786* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I used to get my eyebrows threaded in a salon and it does give a precise clean look to the eyebrows. The shape was really nice.... I would recommend it... 
I have started waxing my own eyebrows now as I can do it better myself...

Nothing is better den threading for ur eyebrows.. I wonder y do u wax em if u know that threading works better 4 u... Strange...


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 26, 2009)

She mentioned that it's easier to do it herself




. Not many people know how to thread their hair...


----------



## kflukinger (Oct 26, 2009)

I've done this once &amp; it was really weird





You have to hold your eye open wide (basically pulling from both ends of your face) It doesn't hurt anymore than waxing or plucking, just different. It would be kinda cool to learn it, but I'll just leave it up to the pros....lol


----------



## mirandaugh (Nov 16, 2009)

I thread my own for free. I saw someone on Youtube do it (Pursebuzz I think), immediately tried doing it to myself, and have been ever since. It's really easy and a lot less scary than it looks.


----------

